# Tesla app and T-Mobile?



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

I am curious to know if Model 3 owners who use T-Mobile are receiving text notifications from the Tesla app (start/stop climate control, charging status, etc.)…?

I ask because I recently switched to T-Mobile and now the NissanConnectEV app for my LEAF will only send me e-mail notifications, but NOT text messages. I've verified that NissanConnectEV sends text notifications with AT&T and Verizon, but not T-Mobile. I am therefore thinking of switching carriers again, but perhaps there is no need *IF *T-Mobile will work properly with the Tesla app when I take delivery of my Model 3.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yanquetino said:


> I am curious to know if Model 3 owners who use T-Mobile are receiving text notifications from the Tesla app (start/stop climate control, charging status, etc.)…?
> 
> I ask because I recently switched to T-Mobile and now the NissanConnectEV app for my LEAF will only send me e-mail notifications, but NOT text messages. I've verified that NissanConnectEV sends text notifications with AT&T and Verizon, but not T-Mobile. I am therefore thinking of switching carriers again, but perhaps there is no need *IF *T-Mobile will work properly with the Tesla app when I take delivery of my Model 3.


I don't think the carrier should matter -- the Tesla apps sends you push notifications, not text notifications. You'll be good to go as long as you have service!


----------



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I don't think the carrier should matter -- the Tesla apps sends you push notifications, not text notifications. You'll be good to go as long as you have service!


Thanks for the clarification! It's good to know that the Tesla app at least sends push notifications. Does it also send e-mail notifications?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yanquetino said:


> Thanks for the clarification! It's good to know that the Tesla app at least sends push notifications. Does it also send e-mail notifications?


You're welcome and no there are no email notifications either. It's all push through the app.

Here is what you get:

Alarm
Charging Started
Charing Interrupted
Charging Complete
Software Update
Summon Started (not yet available for Model 3)
Summon Complete (not yet available for Model 3)
Summon Failed (not yet available for Model 3)


----------



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You're welcome and no there are no email notifications either. It's all push through the app.


Hmmm. This might be problematic. I just checked, and with NissanConnectEV I am NOT receiving EITHER text OR push notifications -even though all three settings are active in the app. I am worried that T-Mobile can handle receiving e-mail from an EV app, but NOT text messages OR push notifications. Do you use T-Mobile or some other carrier? If T-Mobile can't handle push notifications either, then I definitely will switch to another carrier for my Model 3


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yanquetino said:


> Hmmm. This might be problematic. I just checked, and with NissanConnectEV I am NOT receiving EITHER text OR push notifications -even though all three settings are active in the app. I am worried that T-Mobile can handle receiving e-mail from an EV app, but NOT text messages OR push notifications. Do you use T-Mobile or some other carrier? If T-Mobile can't handle push notifications either, then I definitely will switch to another carrier for my Model 3


I use AT&T, but the carrier should not have an issue with push as it has nothing to do with them. SMS yes -- there can be carrier issues there for sure.

What type of phone are you using? It could be a setting on the phone where you have blocked notifications from your Nissan EV App?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yanquetino said:


> Hmmm. This might be problematic. I just checked, and with NissanConnectEV I am NOT receiving EITHER text OR push notifications


I'm on T-Mobile, and I used to have no problem receiving Nissan notifications in the past (before AT&T got rid of 2G service - I decided not to give Nissan more money to "upgrade" my car to 3G). So you probably want to track down your problem to some other issue.

My guess is that you need to tell Nissan that you have a new phone number. If you transferred your existing phone number from Verizon (for example) to T-Mobile, Nissan might still think you're on the old carrier and not have updated their system.


----------



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I use AT&T, but the carrier should not have an issue with push as it has nothing to do with them. SMS yes -- there can be carrier issues there for sure.
> 
> What type of phone are you using? It could be a setting on the phone where you have blocked notifications from your Nissan EV App?


I use an iPhone 8, and yes: notifications are enabled for NissanConnectEV, but I'm not receiving them. At least not from my LEAF. I just tried by turning the climate control on and off. E-mail, no problem. Text messages and push notifications… nope.


----------



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

garsh said:


> I'm on T-Mobile, and I used to have no problem receiving Nissan notifications in the past (before AT&T got rid of 2G service - I decided not to give Nissan more money to "upgrade" my car to 3G). So you probably want to track down your problem to some other issue.
> 
> My guess is that you need to tell Nissan that you have a new phone number. If you transferred your existing phone number from Verizon (for example) to T-Mobile, Nissan might still think you're on the old carrier and not have updated their system.


I *don't* have a new phone number: I kept the same number when switching to T-Mobile. I have talked to both Nissan and T-Mobile numerous times about the issue and… nobody knows what the problem is or how to fix it. All I can tell you for sure is that the problem never existed with Verizon, and it does work with AT&T (I checked using a family member's phone number), just not with T-Mobile.

I just hope someone can verify that T-Mobile and the Tesla app work hand-in-glove. Otherwise… I'm switching. Again.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yanquetino said:


> I use an iPhone 8, and yes: notifications are enabled for NissanConnectEV, but I'm not receiving them. At least not from my LEAF. I just tried by turning the climate control on and off. E-mail, no problem. Text messages and push notifications… nope.


I think @garsh probably has you covered with Nissan (see one post up) and you should not expect any issues with Tesla!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Yanquetino said:


> I *don't* have a new phone number: I kept the same number when switching to T-Mobile.


I realize that. Read my reply a bit more closely. I'm saying that, BECAUSE you didn't change your phone number, Nissan is probably still sending the notifications to your OLD provider. Your OLD provider then just drops it on the floor, because that phone number isn't serviced by them.

To fix this, I suggest calling Nissan, and ask them to change your number. This should cause them to lookup which provider services that number, and hopefully fixes the problem. To get them to actually do so, you MAY have to temporarily actually switch it to another number (a family member's number, a Google Voice number, etc), then later switch it back.


----------



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

garsh said:


> I realize that. Read my reply a bit more closely. I'm saying that, BECAUSE you didn't change your phone number, Nissan is probably still sending the notifications to your OLD provider. Your OLD provider then just drops it on the floor, because that phone number isn't serviced by them.


Not quite. The Nissan app's settings allow you to change the desired phone number AND the carrier. That was how I was able to test that AT&T works. So... even though I have specified T-Mobile, neither push notifications nor texts come through. I just want an iPhone 8, Model 3, T-Mobile, Tesla app user to tell me that push messages come through just fine -or not!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yanquetino said:


> Not quite. The Nissan app's settings allow you to change the desired phone number AND the carrier. That was how I was able to test that AT&T works. So... even though I have specified T-Mobile, neither push notifications nor texts come through. I just want an iPhone 8, Model 3, T-Mobile, Tesla app user to tell me that push messages come through just fine -or not!


I'm still scratching my head over here because the carrier has nothing to do with app push notifications. Case in point being that you would get them on WiFi without your cellular carrier.


----------



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm still scratching my head over here because the carrier has nothing to do with app push notifications. Case in point being that you would get them on WiFi without your cellular carrier.


I know! And I've tested the app while on WiFi many times. No go. Whatever the problem is (with the LEAF's telematics? the Nissan app? the iPhone 8?), I just hope the Model 3's telematics and the Tesla app have no such problem sending push notifications to an iPhone 8 -no matter the carrier or the WiFi connection.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Yanquetino said:


> I am curious to know if Model 3 owners who use T-Mobile are receiving text notifications from the Tesla app (start/stop climate control, charging status, etc.)…?
> 
> I ask because I recently switched to T-Mobile and now the NissanConnectEV app for my LEAF will only send me e-mail notifications, but NOT text messages. I've verified that NissanConnectEV sends text notifications with AT&T and Verizon, but not T-Mobile. I am therefore thinking of switching carriers again, but perhaps there is no need *IF *T-Mobile will work properly with the Tesla app when I take delivery of my Model 3.


for your leaf... you can send email directly to your texts using ##########@tmomail.net
So you can use that address to direct emails to your texts.


----------



## Yanquetino (May 1, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> for your leaf... you can send email directly to your texts using ##########@tmomail.net
> So you can use that address to direct emails to your texts.


Thanks! I have thought of that possibility, but unfortunately it would require changing my NissanConnectEV username (my e-mail), something that only Nissan can do. Just not worth the hassle, since (soon?) I will take delivery of a Model 3 anyway.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Yanquetino said:


> Thanks! I have thought of that possibility, but unfortunately it would require changing my NissanConnectEV username (my e-mail), something that only Nissan can do. Just not worth the hassle, since (soon?) I will take delivery of a Model 3 anyway.


if you use gmail, there are some If-This-Than-That formulas to forward specific messages to SMSs or other email addresses


----------



## TrevorK (Jan 2, 2018)

I'll get you part of the way there. I've got T-Mobile, though on an Android phone (Galaxy S6 Edge), and the push notifications about our Model 3 from the Tesla app come through just fine.


----------



## Phil Kulak (Jun 12, 2017)

Nissan is probably using a carrier email-to-text gateway instead of paying to actually sends texts. They either don't know you're now on T-Mobile, or T-Mobile doesn't have a working gateway.


----------

